

The Blade Runner Curse - chippy1337
http://wcclark1.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/superstition-and-advertising-in-movies-or-the-blade-runner-curse/

======
timrosenblatt
I wish this blog was still active. This was a good post, and there are some
others too. Nothing actionable, but it does a nice job of explaining business
history, and that's valuable.

------
InclinedPlane
Pick N random companies at any given time in history, then check their fates
years or decades later. Chances are many of them will not have done very well.
That's the nature of our economy. And it's actually a positive thing, because
it usually means that people have moved away from inferior products and
services and sought other competitor's superior products or services.

